# Trailsurfer Rheinhessen



## Landi89 (18. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind eine neue Gruppe von leidenschaftlichen Bikern und Bikerinen aus Rheinhessen & Umgebung die sich regelmäßig tifft um zusammen zu biken.

Ausfahrten zum Flowtrail, Bikepark oder auch mal gemütlich Grillen.

Ihr könnt euch uns gerne anschließen!

Auf unserer Seite. www.trailsurfer-rheinhessen.de könnt Ihr euch gerne mal nach passenden Terminen umgucken.

Wir freuen uns auf neue Gesichter.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Landi89 (9. September 2013)

Hallo an alle,

mit großer Freude darf ich euch mitteilen, dass wir nun ein eingetragener Verein sind!

Daher könnt Ihr nun auch Mitglied bei uns werden und alle Vorteile einer vollen Vereinsmitgliedschaft genießen.

Wir freuen uns auf viele neue Gesichter.

weitere Infos auf unserer Webseite: trailsurfer-rheinhessen.de

Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keepiru (16. September 2013)

Wenn meine Knochen wieder heile sind, (8 Wochen) melde ich mich mal bei euch.


----------



## Peeeet (24. September 2013)

Hört sich gut an...schau mir mal eure HP an...eventuell ergibt sich ja noch was diese Saison...


----------



## Landi89 (5. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

es gibt Neuigkeiten -> Für alle Interessierten. 

Wir haben einen eigenen Stand auf dem Undenheimer Weihnachtsmarkt.

http://blog.trailsurfer-rheinhessen.de/2013/11/05/weihnachtsmarkt-undenheim-2013/

Wir freuen uns auf viele Besucher und das ein oder andere nette Gespräch.

Grüße

Christian


----------



## Son_of_Thor (9. November 2013)

Wenn es sich ausgeht gucke ich mal vorbei, ist ja umme Ecke...

Bin halt absolut kein Vereinsmensch, aber trotzdem mal neugierig 

Mfg Dirk


----------



## Landi89 (11. November 2013)

Servus,

kannst gerne mal vorbeikommen! Freuen uns!

Grüße

Christian


----------



## Landi89 (2. Dezember 2013)

Hier unser Bericht!

http://blog.trailsurfer-rheinhessen.de/2013/12/02/25-weihnachtsmarkt-in-undenheim/


----------



## Son_of_Thor (4. Dezember 2013)

Klingt als wäre gut was los gewesen, ich habe es leider nicht geschafft, aber vielleicht findet sich ja so mal Kontakt.

Mfg Dirk


----------

